# Epiphone ET-285 Bass - How much is it worth?



## Stringtown (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey guys, I currently have a pretty rare 1970s ET-285 listed on my website and on ebay. Here's the eBay link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171076616670?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

I was hoping someone would be able to tell me how much you think a bass like this would be worth after all the fix-ups are done on it. As it says on the listing it would need a new rewire or solder and the finish is pretty chipped off in some areas. Here's a picture of it 











I know I have it listed lower than market price, but I'm just wondering if anyone knows what someone can expect to get for a bass like that after the work has been done on it. It's kinda hard to find reliable info about it online, comes with a hardcase, the strap and the bridge / truss rod covers.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

Its got some nasty dings but if 1 were to clean it up & it plays great $450-500? dunno how rare of an Epi it is thou. 
Most Epi's don't hold much value even if they are considered "Vintage" so imho, $350ishy as-is is pretty much normal.


----------



## 5Hundred (Jul 27, 2013)

I always thought these basses were cool. Blue Book values these at $450 mint although I've never seen one sell for close to that. I would think that if it were completely functional it might fetch between $250-$300 on eBay. Honestly, I would start it at .99 cent, no reserve auction and see what you get for it. I've had success with that method when dealing with vintage guitars that are less desirable to the player. Those who would really like to break into the vintage market cheaply may drive up the price a bit. Just my opinion. Good luck!


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I think it will be difficult to get over $250 because prospective buyers have the attitude that they can buy a newer Squier bass for $195. The dings and wiring wouldn't bother me. I know how to fix the electrical wiring. The bridge appears to be a 2 barrel Fender version which some people shy away from because the best you can do is optimize the intonation. I predict $200 to $225 will be the selling price. I have nothing against Epiphone and I hope it sells for higher than what I've stated. Best of luck.


----------



## Stringtown (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the replies. I actually just managed to sell it on ebay for $290 so that's roughly $200 in my pockets for a whopping $40 profit.... I was about to list it as a penny auction, no reserve and see how it goes if it didn't sell. I actually went to Steve's to get it evaluated when I first bought it and the guy had told me anywhere from $2000 to $2400. I almost screamed when I heard the price estimate. Turns out they had mistaken it for a Newport Bass, so they were a little off 

Cheers everyone!


----------

